# Can a convict live with african cichlids?



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a convict cichlid 2 inches long. He has been kept alone in a 10 gallon aquarium for the past month so I don't know how aggressive he is. I recently got a 29 gallon aquarium and bought 6 African cichlids. They vary from 1.5 to 2 inches. Can the convict live with the Africans? Here are the African's I have:

Peacock cichlid
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos
Red zebra cichlid
Auratus cichlid
Yellow Tail Acei
and another one I'm waiting to see if someone identifies in another post I made yesterday

Thanks,
John


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, the short answer is it probably CAN short term, but not ideal by any means.

That being said, a 29gal tank is going to be much too small for those African cichlids long-term. You have some highly aggressive species, they'll outgrow that tank pretty quickly.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I put the convict in the tank and so far there is no problem


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

The size of your tank is the greatest issue.
At young size it may do for a few months, but the aggressive cichlids you have stocked are unlikely to do well and get along in only 29 gallons, once they get a little larger and older.
IMO, unless you get at least a 4 ft. tank, your likely going to end up with some dead fish due to aggression probably sooner rather then later.


----------



## R4ZORBL4DE (Jan 29, 2018)

I have 2 Convicts in my 150 gal with 5 Peacocks. The problem I have is not with the Convict bothering the peacocks. It's the larger Convict will NOT let the smaller Convict out of the corner.
The Convicts do not bother the Peacocks at all.


----------

